
Tesla factory to resume production on Feb 10 - antmanler
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-shanghai/tesla-shanghai-factory-to-resume-production-on-feb-10-authorities-to-assist-government-official-idUSKCN20205J
======
antmanler
"Authorities in the district where Tesla’s factory is based will give full
assistance to key manufacturers like Tesla as they resume work and help them
to start production as soon as possible, he added."

